# MUFE or MAC foundation?



## singer82 (May 27, 2010)

After my MAC mineralize cream fondation is gone I was thinking of trying a new brand. MUFE seems to be popular on here. I love MACs foundations, should I try out MUFE or stick with my MAC foundation? In your opinion which one is best? Keep in mind I have dry skin. 
Thanks


----------



## shontay07108 (May 28, 2010)

Try Mufe, for sure. In my opinion it is the best. I have very dry skin (eczema) and Mufe is great. I tried nearly every Mac foundation and all that I ever got was a breakout. I still have a couple of blemishes on my face from Mac. So, I definitely say give HD and Face and Body a try.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 28, 2010)

I agree with Shontay, MUFE foundations are awesome. I've used mat velvet and HD and loved them both! Especially with their HD setting powder.

I don't have any MAC foundation experience, I've stayed away from them b/c of all I hear about them causing breakouts.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 28, 2010)

I'd try HD or face and body. Both are great.


----------



## LRMakeup (May 28, 2010)

MUFE foundations are my #1 favorites!!! I use the HD and Face and Body all the time and I've also heard really good things about Mat Velvet.

Sometimes I'll use MAC's studio fix fluid but I reach for MUFE 1st


----------



## kittykit (May 29, 2010)

Another vote for MUFE. I've used MAC in the past but MUFE HD is the best for me.


----------



## Senoj (May 29, 2010)

I'm about to switch to MUFE foundation too, but has their liquid foundation proven to be enough coverage for someone with blemishes like me?


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 30, 2010)

^Mat velvet is full coverage, good for covering up blemishes.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_I'm about to switch to MUFE foundation too, but has their liquid foundation proven to be enough coverage for someone with blemishes like me?_

 
Works great for blemishes--I have them and MUFE foundation goes on beautifully and covers completely... Though I do use it with concealer.


----------



## blackmetalmist (May 30, 2010)

I have to disagree and say that MUFE HD was far the most terrible foundation ive ever tried besides the Smashbox one. It was very streaky and it didnt last a few hours. Im glad that i got a generous sample at Sephora because i would have been upset to buy the actual product. Definitely get a sample first because i hated it soo much. Im a MAC studio fix fluid gal ! (or if you have $$$ to spend, check out Guerlain Parure Extreme, another go to foundation for me)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_I have to disagree and say that MUFE HD was far the most terrible foundation ive ever tried besides the Smashbox one. It was very streaky and it didnt last a few hours. Im glad that i got a generous sample at Sephora because i would have been upset to buy the actual product. Definitely get a sample first because i hated it soo much. Im a MAC studio fix fluid gal ! (or if you have $$$ to spend, check out Guerlain Parure Extreme, another go to foundation for me)_

 
I *would* agree that a sample is a good idea because it's a pricy product but I'm surprised you didn't like MUFE HD. I have terrible luck with foundations but not MUFE HD... And it stays all day for me. And I'm super oily. I do use setting powder..

Ok I'm done, I'm starting to sound like a commercial for MUFE.


----------



## mssally (May 30, 2010)

I LOVE Mac's Face & Body foundation.  You can only get it at a free standing or pro store and not at the counters.  I've tried almost all the other Mac foundations and this one is probably the best one!  I believe it's water based so it feels really light on the skin but you can layer it for more coverage.  Once you set it with either the mineralized skinfinish or setting powder, it looks awesome.  I first got a sample of it from the Mac store then bought a bottle (which lasts forever because it's 4 fl oz for $32 compared to MUFE's HD which is 1fl oz for $40)


----------



## ~Crystal~ (May 30, 2010)

MUFE face and body! It IS quite light in terms of coverage though you can build it up without it looking terrible. Tried HD- wasn't fond of it.


----------



## Ikara (May 30, 2010)

MUFE HD always! after I tr¡ed it my Studio fix fluid felt like housepaint on my skin. I always use MUFE now, even on my clients. And they love it too!


----------



## MzzRach (May 30, 2010)

I'm one of those who cannot wear MAC foundations.  I really like MUFE's HD foundation and Mat Velvet foundation - the Mat Velvet for when I want more coverage and shine control.


----------



## Cinci (May 30, 2010)

I like both MAC and MUFE foundations, however I prefer MUFE for the quality and color matching.. 

I use MUFE Mat Velvet the most cause I have oily skin..  But I also love MUFE HD for the flawless finish, and the MAC Face & Body Foundation for the natural, light coverage and it's water resistant properties....   and now that it's summer, I've started mixing my MUFE Mat Velvet with MAC Face & Body Mixing Medium to get the best of both worlds!


----------



## genduk26 (May 30, 2010)

I also vote for MUFE. i have very oily face. i like Mat Velvet even though it doesn't last all day for me. HD foundation gives dewy finish on me. if you have normal skin, HD foundation or Face & Body will be good for you.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 1, 2010)

MUFE by far. I have tried many MAC foundations (studio fix fluid and powder, studio sculpt and the new cream SPF) and MUFE is by far better on my skin. I also find that there is better shade selection in MUFE for most ppl. MUFE HD in 118 is the closest match to my skin I've ever found.

My fave MUFE foundations are HD and F&B. I have combination skin for reference.


----------



## singer82 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmmm. So I was wondering if getting the MUFE HD for when I go somewhere. And use my MAC for every day and work?


----------



## Angel_eyes (Oct 24, 2010)

personally i have to say i love both MAC and MUFE HD foundation...
  	Both of them have + and - ; MAC ofcourse  is little bit chipper (i use Studio Sculpt NC25) and MUFE little bit more expencive (shade # 120)etc., i have also found that MUFE gives more natural, non-cakey with a slight glow look (but you have to layer it if you need more - buildable coverage), where as MAC  - the foundation is full coverage - and i wear it only when i have bad breakouts.

  	So i would definetley vote for MUFE


----------



## slick (Oct 26, 2010)

I also love both brands and I wear both brands regularly.  But if I only got one foundation for the rest of my life I would definitely go with MUFE.  I think MUFE is ahead of the game in terms of formulation and technology, and it looks much better in photos compared to MAC.  MAC is catching up, as I think their 2 most recent foundations (Studio Sculpt and Pro Longwear) have been their best by far.  Most all MAC foundations broke me out in the past (I'm looking at you, Studio Fix Fluid!), but that hasn't been the case with their newer foundations.  However, there isn't a foundation that I would NOT recommend from MUFE.  They are ALL of exceptional quality, whereas there are several MAC formulas that I would definitely stay away from!  But obviously, when it comes to foundation it really depends on the individiual's needs and skin type.  Your mileage varies so much with foundation, so the best thing to do would be to try it out first if you can.  Just because I think MUFE have the best foundations currently available on the market doesn't mean that you will find one that works for you!

  	My first recommendation would be to try MUFE HD, its the best all-around formula IMO. If you feel the coverage is lacking, you could mix it with a small amount of concealer. But If you have dry skin, you might want to also try MAC Studio Sculpt. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 26, 2010)

MUFE all the way. I like MAC for what it's good for... but I'm not using their foundations on myself or my clients. The potential for pore clogging and breakouts is too great. And I used to work for MAC so I can't even front like I've never used them before and didn't like them for what they could do. But at the end of the day, MUFE is just better for the skin.


----------



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 21, 2010)

MUFE foundations are AMAZING!!!! highly recommended, I have oily/acne prone skin, so I use Mat Velvet, but MUFE has a variety of options. Good luck!


----------



## fieran (Dec 27, 2010)

mssally said:


> I LOVE Mac's Face & Body foundation. You can only get it at a free standing or pro store and not at the counters. I've tried almost all the other Mac foundations and this one is probably the best one! I believe it's water based so it feels really light on the skin but you can layer it for more coverage. Once you set it with either the mineralized skinfinish or setting powder, it looks awesome. I first got a sample of it from the Mac store then bought a bottle (which lasts forever because it's 4 fl oz for $32 compared to MUFE's HD which is 1fl oz for $40)



 	Hi, would the Face & Body foundation work well for combination skin? I have part oily, part dry skin.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 5, 2011)

MUFE alllll the way. 
  	I cannot stand the thick goopy oily mac foundation that feel so heavy on my face. not only that, but they do not make a colour for me. EVERYTHING NC or NW looks orange on me. That and i get hives all over my face when i wear them. 

  	MUFE HD 115 is aperfect match. i apply it with the sephora no. 45 mineral buffing brush and it is flawless and wears all day. Uber natural.

  	Face and body is a fantastic formula, unfortunatly im in between colours... but i was told there are new colours coming out!!

  	Mat Velvet is a great formula. the only thing is, it can be a bit on the cakey side. I always tell people with a normal/dry skin that want to use it to put your product on the brush and give it a generous spray of a misting product like fix + or mist and fix. The liquid gives the formula more movement, and thus wont go on so heavy and make like looking. I wish this had a diffrent packaging.


----------



## francescaD (Feb 13, 2011)

MUFE! Its lightweight.
  	MAC is heavy as f*** and it looks bad with dry skin. also limited shade selection


----------



## Rania88 (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been thinking about trying make up forever as well but wasn't sure how they were. Ive been using studio fix fluid(nc50) I have had no problems and honestly I don't feel that it is heavy.  But I want expand my foundation options. And I keep on hearing its good with photos(unlike the studio fix fluid my face looks much lighter than my vary because of the SPF).  I have a question about the hd setting powder. Does it create a ghost shade?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 24, 2011)

Less is more with the setting powder and you have to buff it in to avoid a white cast on the face. If you do this, then it's fantastic.


----------



## regru (May 15, 2011)

MUFFE are much better than MAC


----------



## Babylard (Jun 27, 2011)

I have always struggled with foundations. I have huge pores and my skin is extremely combo. I get oil, but at the same time, my skin somewhat dry. A lot of foundations look patchy and makes the dryness very visible. I used to think that my skin is oily, but now I realized that it is dry too. I think it is important to sample all your foundations first.

  	I've sampled MUFE face and body, HD and matte velvet. I purchased Face and body. HD and matte velvet doesn't look flawless on me and makes the pores and dry texture a lot more visible, so I do not like those 2 very much. I use face and body with MAC prolongwear concealer. face and body is sheer, but very cooling on the skin and hides the dry skin by moisturizing it. I need concealer to cover up old scaring on my cheeks.

  	MAC, I have sampled studio fix and I like it. I didn't buy it because it runs so yellow. I own studio sculpt and it sinks into my pores and separates, I don't like it and it collects dust. I have prolongwear concealer which I really love. it covers so well. I also have the new careblend powder which I really like. it is very silky and non-drying. I also had the mineralize compact which I did not like because it also made the dryness more visible.

  	I also like the revlon colourstay, but it can be heavy. it applies on flawlessly though. it has this very interesting texture.


----------



## tuyennguyen (Jul 8, 2011)

i prefer MUFE than MAC. its much more lightwieght and look as cakey as MAC. bobbi brown is also good but a bit expensive


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't even grab for my MAC foundation anymore. MUFE foundation is my HG


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

I love MAC's mineralize moisture foundation. but they break me out very very bad.. like most mac products do... 
  I think MUFE is worth a try, but its worth getting a sample first. 
  Its definitely one of the better mid end brands, but they're now amazing, out of the world, crazy products.. don't expect to much.

  from a combination skin's perspective,
  HD foundation melts off oily t zone and accentuates dry patches on U zone... but it does have great color selection and is light weight buildable medium coverage.. I personally don't like that it doesn't blend into the skin.. looks better in photos

  Mat velvet foundation is one of the best matte foundations I've tried. its not well suited for my skin type, but it makes your skin look chic and not flat.. has great coverage and good finish (velvety to touch). if you have very oily skin, you're better off with a different foundation though.. its better suite for "slightly" oily skin types 

  Face and body foundation is awesome. you have to try this in person. its very moisturizing and extremely light weight, but it somehow blends in to the skin and sets to a velvety soft powdery finish without looking dry. you can layer multiple times and have it never cake.. 
  but that being said, it has very low coverage.. 
  its also water resistant 

  Liquid lift foundation isn't very popular, but is not bad. unlike the other foundations, I don't think its water based. it did feel a bit more oily both to touch and on the skin.. 
  its a bit thicker in consistency but coverage wasn't too heavy.. doesn't accentuate dry patches and makes you look like how HD foundation makes you look in camera kind of if you put it on the right way


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

Currently, I use MUDE HD but it does melt off after couple of hours. have to blot and retouch. MAC foundations just don't work for my skin. Always break me out and my skin is not even sensitive.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 13, 2014)

I've always used MAC but now that I've seen so many good reviews, I'm going to try MUFE.  I just recently tried their mascara and love it.


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 14, 2014)

I should really try the MUFE foundation, i have heard amazing thing about it from all my friends and the Sephora workers always seem to be wearing it. I got a sample of it but it was too dark for me so i took it straight off after applying it onto part of my face.


----------



## Pamele (Aug 19, 2014)

MAC Foundations are waaay better, never had any breakouts on my skin (it's pretty much normal, not sensitive, so maybe it depends), I've only tried HD from MUFE, and it looked so nice after applying, I thought I found new HG,
  but after several hours it turned into a mess, I don't even know what happened, but it kind of evaporated lol, it was set with freaking MAC Pro Set, so I was shocked, same story with Aqua Brow, everyone raves about it, but on me it was a mess, it didin't want to stay in one place, it was getting all over my face on holidays, Wet N Wild Cocoa Riche gel liner is perfection and costs nothing, seriously I just don't get why MUFE products hate me so much


----------



## camilaqc (Sep 3, 2014)

I never used MUFE foundation, but if you wanna try a new foundation from the same brand, I recommend Matchmaster, it's really very good and works fine for all skin types.


----------



## rerubi (Sep 4, 2014)

Mufe


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 4, 2014)

I tried a MUFE sample yesterday and I'm in love


----------



## AlyssaMelanie (Oct 16, 2014)

Hands down MUFE.

  MAC foundations are not suitable for my oily and sensitive skin, as I have experienced a few years back.


----------



## madelinp7 (Oct 16, 2014)

MUFE all the way. For some reason all MAC foundations I have tried have seriously broken me out and it takes me forever to get my skin clear again.


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 20, 2014)

MUFE, the things a Mac foundation does to my skin 


madelinp7 said:


> MUFE all the way. For some reason all MAC foundations I have tried have seriously broken me out and it takes me forever to get my skin clear again.


  SAME HERE!! It was the very first foundation i tried, and i thought my skin was the problem... Then i tried MUFE and never looked back.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 27, 2014)

I've only had 2 liquid MAC foundations so far (Matchmaster and Pro Longwear) and neither one broke me out. Its easy to overdo it and apply too much b/c they are a bit thick. If you like a powder foundation, or extra coverage over liquid the Studio Finish Powder is great.

  MUFE HD melted on me in the first 4 hours. No amount of blotting or powder could have my face. I'm thinking of picking up MAC Face & Body but the MUFE was soooo bad that I'm hesitant.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 31, 2014)

MAC,  I loved in the beginning; but after 15 or so years in, it's not the same. My skin is just different and requires another family of products. MUFE Face and Body is perfect. I use Becca's primer first and set with a powder. My skin looks and feels amazing when I wear it. I prefer MUFE's color range as well. Im still a big fan of MAC's MSFN. That's a beautiful product.


----------



## SimplyAddicted (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm an oily girl and MUFE w/ Becca primer just works better for my skin.


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 10, 2014)

MUFE! HD is my HG foundation and I pair it with HD primer. Perf combo for me.


----------



## priteesidhu (Dec 13, 2014)

I would recommend MUFE Mat Velvet + if you are interested in anything similar to the MAC Studio Finish foundation. It leaves a beautiful matte finish and is perfect for oily skin. I have oily skin so to works great for me. I remember using the Mineralize Skin Finish a long time ago and i think you actually might enjoy the Mat Velvet +.


----------



## pinkcrush (Dec 14, 2014)

MUFE HD foundation is definitely better than any MAC foundation that I've ever used and I've used just about all of them...


----------



## cherrylewis (Feb 15, 2015)

slick said:


> I also love both brands and I wear both brands regularly.  But if I only got one foundation for the rest of my life I would definitely go with MUFE.  I think MUFE is ahead of the game in terms of formulation and technology, and it looks much better in photos compared to MAC.  MAC is catching up, as I think their 2 most recent foundations (Studio Sculpt and Pro Longwear) have been their best by far.  Most all MAC foundations broke me out in the past (I'm looking at you, Studio Fix Fluid!), but that hasn't been the case with their newer foundations.  However, there isn't a foundation that I would NOT recommend from MUFE.  They are ALL of exceptional quality, whereas there are several MAC formulas that I would definitely stay away from!  But obviously, when it comes to foundation it really depends on the individiual's needs and skin type.  Your mileage varies so much with foundation, so the best thing to do would be to try it out first if you can.  Just because I think MUFE have the best foundations currently available on the market doesn't mean that you will find one that works for you!
> 
> My first recommendation would be to try MUFE HD, its the best all-around formula IMO. If you feel the coverage is lacking, you could mix it with a small amount of concealer. But If you have dry skin, you might want to also try MAC Studio Sculpt. Good luck in your search!


  I could'nt agree with you more, I recently bought the MUFE HD foundation and I must admit it looked really good and flawless. Also in photos particularly, Flash it doesn't show up looking caked. For me i will continue to use it. However if you have a pretty clean face maybe slight blemishes and so on, it will be ideal for you. But if you have serious skin problems and require a heavy coverage to conceal your skin issues then MUFE HD probably won't be the right choice. When i used the MUFE HD before i applied it i used some light concealer under my eyes otherwise I don't need much concealer.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 15, 2015)

Agreed!!! I o





cherrylewis said:


> I could'nt agree with you more, I recently bought the MUFE HD foundation and I must admit it looked really good and flawless. Also in photos particularly, Flash it doesn't show up looking caked. For me i will continue to use it. However if you have a pretty clean face maybe slight blemishes and so on, it will be ideal for you. But if you have serious skin problems and require a heavy coverage to conceal your skin issues then MUFE HD probably won't be the right choice. When i used the MUFE HD before i applied it i used some light concealer under my eyes otherwise I don't need much concealer.


 I can only reach for this when I've been really taking care of my skin... If not I will definitely reach for something else personally, just adding my 2 cents lol


----------



## cherrylewis (Feb 20, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I can only reach for this when I've been really taking care of my skin... If not I will definitely reach for something else personally, just adding my 2 cents lol   True, that does make a lot of sense. At least you understand that its not advisable to use it if your skin is not blemish free.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 20, 2015)

I will NOT do it lol


----------



## cherrylewis (Feb 27, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I will NOT do it lol


  Lol


----------



## misskaine (Feb 28, 2015)

I love HD foundation but I love Pro lonwear concealer by MAC so its a tie


----------

